
What Motivates You When You're Down? - Jacquesvh
http://jacquesvh.com/2013/01/what-motivates-you-when-youre-down/
======
Nightrider
Sometimes I have to work even when I'm not motivated, because if I don't, I
don't eat and can't pay the rent. So I guess in a weird way that's my
motivation. It ain't pretty though.

